# TT Reliability 'Or lack of'



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well , my TT,with a little over 4000miles on the clock will have to go in again with another fault. To cut a long story short, yellow lights & recovery vehicle. Turbo problems. Apparently only producing half the boost,but can't book it in for 8 days. 3 weeks ago a water leek which they had the car for more than 10 days due to, apparently a faulty thermostat. To say the least I'm very very unimpressed. Am I on my own.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've just passed 10k miles. So far only a dead wing mirror heater element and a week ago none of the media was working but that was fixed by turning it off, getting out, locking and trying again. Apart from that mine's been fine.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

TTS owned for 2.5 years and 39k - never missed a beat. Mind you after I bought it, I never took it back to the main dealer for servicing (maybe that's the secret!)


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

44k miles here and no problems really. Serviced with an independent garage only.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

TT 2.0 Quattro S-tronic 2015, 35.500 miles 
and aside from the super sport seats that refuse to stay in my desired backrest position/angle and a strange lumbar support behaviour. I cant say that anything else was wrong.
Sounds like you got a lemon. (I am usually the kind of person to always get a lemon)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

41,000 at 2 years - zero issues, aside from minor annoying bugs in the dash or media software that are clearly common to the car. I do 90 miles a day to work and back in mine, so it lives quite a hard life... starting to drink a lot of oil now though, around a litre a month, was half that a year a go.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Never had issues....


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I was surprised that mine needed a new clutch at just 15k miles. And I've had quite a few issues with various interior rattles and the infamous frozen window fault.

Other than that it's been Ok!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Mine is 12k with no issues so far. But as I see from other postings Audi isn't the most reliable of car brands.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

olly2016 said:


> Mine is 12k with no issues so far. But as I see from other postings Audi isn't the most reliable of car brands.


Still beats any Italian brand on it let me tell you that :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

J400uk said:


> I was surprised that mine needed a new clutch at just 15k miles. And I've had quite a few issues with various interior rattles and the infamous frozen window fault.
> 
> Other than that it's been Ok!


I heard few people complain of the relatively quick need of clutch replacement on their manual transmissions. At this point I think that its normal-ish.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised that mine needed a new clutch at just 15k miles. And I've had quite a few issues with various interior rattles and the infamous frozen window fault.
> ...


I don't think it's acceptable for it to need replacing that quickly, should last closer to 100k miles. I've never had one fail on me before. However Audi sorted it under warranty and Ioaned me an A5 Cabriolet whilst my TT was off the road so can't complain too much


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

J400uk said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > J400uk said:
> ...


Yeah I agree with you. I just mentioned that a couple of users here also complained that they had to change the clutch very quickly. All of them had manual transmission.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mine's at 28k miles after 2.5 years and hasn't missed a beat and it's not had an easy 28k miles as I like acceleration!

Honestly couldn't fault it apart from the usual little bugs with the MMI and frozen windows and I've had to add half a litre of oil twice.

It's always been original-dealer serviced, but that's so far not been much more than the usual oil & filter change.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Had 3 Audis and all been OK.Had last TT for 3 yrs and never went back to dealer other than service.Workmate just bought a new Golf and keeps cutting out , in process of rejection as dealer not been able to fix.Next doors new Superb has just leaked 
Petrol onto the driveway!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Just thinking, but it's been 9 years of driving Audis since I last had a problem with one, that's 180,000 miles (give or take) and across 6 cars (TTS, RS3, S3, TT RS, TTS, S3). It was a misfire on the mk2 S3 not long after I took delivery of it. Was fixed by changing a spark plug. LOL. You hear a lot of people trying to tell you premium German brands are no better than any other, but my own experiences beg to differ. Dealer wise, slightly different experience, somewhat hit and miss...


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'd be interested how the car starts to hold out in the next few years. The older ones are coming out of warranty. I wonder how much a dodgy virtual cockpit module costs...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Number86 said:


> I'd be interested how the car starts to hold out in the next few years. The older ones are coming out of warranty. I wonder how much a dodgy virtual cockpit module costs...


Some of the costs associated with the tech side of new cars are a scary proposition to repair later on. The VC is around £1900, presumably it's a self contained unit too.

I would expect a thriving repair trade to spring up as more cars move to digi displays so hopefully pricing won't be prohibitive.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

If European car makers are so proud of their motors why no 5 and 7 year warranty as given by my wifes last 3 cars (Kia/Hyundi)? I will add all have run through to end of warranty faultless. I have had a number of Audi motors with few complaints but the extra warranty gives much peace of mind.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

daddow said:


> If European car makers are so proud of their motors why no 5 and 7 year warranty as given by my wifes last 3 cars (Kia/Hyundi)? I will add all have run through to end of warranty faultless. I have had a number of Audi motors with few complaints but the extra warranty gives much peace of mind.


I remember looking at a Ceed many years ago and was first attracted by the long warranties, but when I dug deeper, I found the service intervals much shorter (like 50%) and you had to service the car through the main dealer. So the extra cost would have paid for a good independent warranty with some change to spare. Of course this may now have changed but at the time the Audi was a more cost effective option.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but that will depend on many things... if you do less than 10k miles/year then the TT needs a yearly service too (as recommended by Audi).

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/serv ... -audi.html


----------



## JEZL (Mar 26, 2018)

Had a fixing drop off from the back of the cluch pedal at 10,000 miles 66 plate.
It was a white plastic circular part to the clutch. Dealer repaired within an hour, saying it had not been fitted correctly at the factory!


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Coming up to 3 years and generally reliable though steptronic could be smoother and doors occasionally intermittent in lock/unlock

Looks like TAKATA airbags affect our car


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Well!!

Let me get it all off my chest then I'll talk about my experience with their Service!

I've been really disappointed with the quality of this Audi - I did have a market introduction car (my first one, and my first new car) and I think that's had a definite impact on the build quality - which you could forgive if it were the very first TT roadster to have been built but...

1) Faulty Media system - the SD card reader has never worked reliably
2) Faulty Traffic announcements - always coming on. 3 years and NO fix
3) Faulty VC Maps - resets the entire nav system if I drive through certain places - never fixed
4) "parcel shelf" rattle - actually think it's the deflector, they've tried twice to repair it - no luck
5) frozen windows - this one really gets me - I've had an A3 cab for 6 years. Audi know how to make a car that doesn't freeze!
6) side panels coming loose - repaired a month ago
7) wheel bearing went - repaired a month ago after two failed attempts!
8) blocked drain valve - car in at the moment, apparently they've had to take the seats out of the car in order to dry it all out!

3 years, 37ish K miles, and only Audi service. I do simple motorway miles and don't thrash it... well ;-)

My biggest problem is not that there have been issued but at just how AWFUL Audi's idea of service is... take the latest issue of the blocked drain valve..

So I get in the car one day and hear water sloshing about when I set off - hmm that doesn't sound great - but I couldn't find any water ingress. When I get to work I check these forums and there it is, plain as day, a blocked drain valve. 
Phone up the garage... next appointment with a loan car is two weeks away. This annoys me too because what the hell do people do without a car? 
Anyway they take the car in a on thursday ... silly old me presumed they would actually fix the rather obvious issue.. instead they keep the car until the following TUESDAY... and they've only managed to confirm that ... "it's a blocked drain valve sir".
Booked in for a MONTH later (next available loan car) for what should be a day job... that was Thursday and apparently I won't get it back until Wednesday this week.

Thankfully it's all under warranty so they can take their time whilst I luxuriate in the A1 they've given me (well at least it's better than the awful Q2 they gave me once!) - but I am going to ask them how much this would have cost outside of warranty?!

What is certain is that I won't own that car for a second past the warranty expiring...

in totally unrelated news if anyone is looking for a White 2L TSI Roadster Sport with Tech Pack, B&O sound etc in, oh let's say, early August do let me know!! 

man I needed that rant!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You need to get down to a Honda dealership Mr.chewey


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

stueychewy said:


> 8) blocked drain valve - car in at the moment, apparently they've had to take the seats out of the car in order to dry it all out!


Appreciate this is frustrating. You don't park on a slope do you?

Similar problem here, and also with my last TTS Roadster also... should have known better second time around, shouldn't I? This has required 2 extensive visits to the dealers (each time in fact  ) before they identified the problem.

I do have to say my driveway has an extremely severe slope, and so probably does present some "unique challenges" with regard to Roadster design. So can't entirely blame it all on Audi design/build quality.

Dealership have been great, but if interior needs to be stripped down to be properly dried out (mine did, and I can tell you there wasn't anything left of the interior below sill level) and also in order to find the issue, unfortunately this takes time. Not at all good with the loan vehicle appointment wait though, because if Roadster interior is wet this needs looking at promptly to prevent further isssues (e.g. electrical isssues, mould growth).

Anyway, good luck...


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Yeah I agree with you. I just mentioned that a couple of users here also complained that they had to change the clutch very quickly. All of them had manual transmission.


As soon as someone complains about manual transmission clutch reliability, I tune out unless it's happening to pretty much everyone. There are WAY too many people who simply rest their foot on the clutch while driving, idle with it slightly engaged, launch too hard or over-rev on launches... 90% of the time it seems to be a poor or careless clutch operator.


----------

